# Craqfstman 636.796912 Leaf Blower



## tae111 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have an older Craftsman 636 leaf blower. I think it was made by Robin Power equipment. I am trying to find the exhaust studs for this unit but Sears parts no longer stocks them. Does anyone know the size and thread of these?


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Try here

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-636796912-gas-blower-parts-c-158286_159815_212633.html


----------



## tae111 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks. They seem to have them. Ordered!! This blower still starts with 1 pull


----------



## jayroye14 (3 mo ago)

what is the screw adjustment setting


----------

